

Ask HN: Seen "Start-up Silicon Valley?" - samstave

Holy jesus this show is embarrassing. WTF - this is an awkward horrible mess of a show that is showing some idiot girl try to seduce some model.<p>This show is painful to watch and an utter joke.<p>Anyone associated with this show and its portrayal of the startup 'scene' should be ashamed.
======
27182818284
I've never seen the show, but about six months ago, I tried to stop using the
word "start-up" in casual conversation because its use has been overrun.

